# How to create "warm" black and white effect



## MGY (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw some warm b&w pictures and was wondering how the effect was created.  It seemed almost like sepia, but was slightly different.


----------



## o hey tyler (Nov 10, 2010)

Put a warming filter on a B&W in photoshop.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah....and if the filter effect looks too strong, just fade it a bit...


----------



## ChevyBaby (Nov 10, 2010)

Filters on the lens, filters over your lights, filter effects in PS and Warm Tone paper. I don't know how widely spread warm tone paper is for digital but a girl at uni just found a box in 'Jessops' and it's really lovely, honestly.
The effect you use all depends on how natural you want the warmth to look.


----------



## ann (Nov 10, 2010)

try some duotone or tritoning in PS


----------



## KenC (Nov 10, 2010)

Like a lot of things in PS, there are many ways to do this.  All of the ones suggested earlier work, and you could also go into curves and alter the R, G and B curves separately to introduce the amount of color you want in the tonal range you want.  Something similar can be done in a color balance adjustment layer.  This is all assuming that you've converted to bw using some sort of adjustment layer so that you still have a rgb image, not a grayscale image.  (except for duo- tri- quad-tones, where as far as I know you have to go through grayscale first)  You can also tone during a bw conversion through the adjustment layer, at least in PS5.


----------



## ann (Nov 10, 2010)

Depending on which printer your using, it can be done then; i.e. epson 3800


----------



## MGY (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks.  I'm not too good with photoshop so I will just try using a warming filter for now.  Might start playing with curves when I start to become more comfortable.


----------

